# all about pumps



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

زي ما عوتكو دايما الصور هي الي هتتكلم
all about pumps
للدكتور الكبير ابو حبسة 
دكتور في هندسة المطرية وكان في المانيا
اهم ميزة ان الملف صغيررررررررررررررر







Download
​


----------



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

your opinion pleez


----------



## ahmed alfaid (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة فكرتني بالدكتور ابو حبسة عطاني Fluid Mechanics في ثانية انتاج ربنا يعطيلوا الصحة


----------



## onizuka (27 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود


----------



## eng*doaa (28 أبريل 2011)

شكراااا جزيلا 
=======
(طلب مساعده)
طيب لو انا عاوزه اعمل احصائيه على صناعه وتجميع الطلمبات فى مصر اعملها ازاااى؟؟؟؟


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

you're welcom


----------



## onizuka (28 أبريل 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## سعيد معمل (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

thanx


----------



## حامد الصافي (29 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية يا باش مهندس


----------



## onizuka (29 أبريل 2011)

u r welcome


----------



## zizo_ppc (29 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس على الكتاب


----------



## onizuka (30 أبريل 2011)

good luck


----------



## onizuka (1 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## زيد ابو العز (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم لهذا المعلومات


----------



## زيد ابو العز (1 مايو 2011)

اريد تحميل مخطط تشغيل ماكنة التفريز


----------



## onizuka (2 مايو 2011)

good luck


----------



## 7moody2007 (4 مايو 2011)

مو راضي يحمل
اتمنلا رفعه مره اخرى على 4shared


----------



## onizuka (5 مايو 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (17 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (19 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## الخالد اليسن (20 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## Aragona (20 مايو 2011)

مش عارف احمله من فين ع صفحة التحميل


----------



## onizuka (22 مايو 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (23 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (25 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## PS_HVAC (25 مايو 2011)

جاري التحميل .......

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (25 مايو 2011)

جزااك الله خيرا .... ملف راائع


----------



## onizuka (26 مايو 2011)

inchalah


----------



## onizuka (27 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## amraly82 (27 مايو 2011)

no download the link is not working


----------



## مالك احمد (28 مايو 2011)

اخوي مو قادر احمل الملف من الموقع يحولني لي صفحة ثانية مالها دخل بالموضوع


----------



## onizuka (28 مايو 2011)

click in here


----------



## onizuka (29 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (30 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (31 مايو 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (1 يونيو 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## ابومساعد9009 (3 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## سلام العالم (5 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن الكبره (7 يونيو 2011)

*كتاب جميل جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mech2010 (9 يونيو 2011)

thankssssss


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (11 يونيو 2011)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/طه حسين (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hythamaga (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## samir2009405 (18 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

مشكور جدا يا هندسه الظاهر ان المنتدى كله هنا هندسه المطريه والغريب ان خريجى هندسه المطريه منتشرين جدا فى مجال العمل كل لما اروح مكان لازم الاقى خريجى هندسه المطريه المهم ربنا يدى الدكتور ابو حبسه الصحه وطول العمر ده كان على فكره دكتور المشروع بتاعى يمكن مش استفدنا منه اوى لكبر سنه بس يكفى انه كان دكتور زى العسل وبشوش وابن حلال اوى ربنا يديله الصحه يارب


----------



## onizuka (24 يوليو 2011)

oki


----------



## noreldin2000 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## onizuka (28 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (21 أغسطس 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا..جاري التحميل


----------



## onizuka (22 أغسطس 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (28 أغسطس 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## safa aldin (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## sllam (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## غسان التكريتي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## onizuka (27 سبتمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (18 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## islam khattab (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## onizuka (24 أكتوبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## ابو فتحي 1 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## onizuka (3 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## السعيد نصير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## onizuka (8 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (29 نوفمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## onizuka (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez​*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
رجاء اعادة تحميله على الفورشيرد فهو ايسر لمثلي


----------



## onizuka (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## onizuka (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (16 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## onizuka (17 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ملف جميل


----------



## أحمد مهندس ميكا (17 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك

الدكتور ده انا فاكره بنته كانت معانا فى الدفعة


بس انا مش عارف انزل الفايل من الموقع ده


----------



## onizuka (18 ديسمبر 2011)

click in the link here to download the file
good luck


----------



## onizuka (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## onizuka (21 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## onizuka (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## اكرم4 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك شغل حلو


----------



## onizuka (23 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## aboali mahfouz (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

you're welcome brother


----------



## onizuka (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## Abo-Raad (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*اتحدى احد يحل هذه المسألة؟؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ؛؛؛
ارجوكم مساعدتي في حل هذه المسألة:10:

س:
اذا كان لدينا مبنى سكني ارتفاع المبنى اربعة طوابق وباعتبار ان ارتفاع الطابق الواحد 3امتار ويوجد عدد ثلاثة خزنات مياة مركبة في السطح سعة الخزان الواحد 20 متر مكعب فما هي مواصفات المضخات الازمة لتعبئة الخزانات علما بانه يلزم تعبئة الخزانات كلها في نصف ساعة فقط باستخدام عدد 2 مضخات مع العلم ان المضخات توضع اسفل المبنى؟؟


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

good luck brother


----------



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments pliz


----------



## سعيد معمل (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير الكثير


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## onizuka (27 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## mohamed s badawy (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your comments pliz*


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (30 ديسمبر 2011)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (5 يناير 2012)

*هل من ردود أو آراء*


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

هل من ردود أو آراء


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (7 يناير 2012)

إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ............


----------



## محمدودبري GXR (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمدودبري GXR (8 يناير 2012)

onizuka قال:


> زي ما عوتكو دايما الصور هي الي هتتكلم
> all about pumps
> للدكتور الكبير ابو حبسة
> دكتور في هندسة المطرية وكان في المانيا
> ...


شكرا


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا عالمجهود*​


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

العفو


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*​


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mahmoud.elrify (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا..بس انا مش عارف احملة ممكن ترفعة على mediafire


----------



## م/الفيفي (25 يناير 2012)

*عرض رائع*

عرض رائع و قوي تشكر أخي والشكر للدكتور أبو حبسة أكثر.


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (29 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (4 فبراير 2012)

many thanks


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

ur welcome bro


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------

